# Painting varnished doors...



## Havebrushwilltravel (Feb 13, 2009)

I have 100 doors to paint in a school residence. The doors are coated with old varnish. My first inclination is to sand the doors with 120...prime with Bins 123 and top coat with a semigloss latex. Another option would be to deglaze with Krud Kutter but I've never used it.
In order to save a step could I just coat the doors with the Bins instead of sanding, seeing as how it is formulated to go on on glossy surfaces? Also the varnish is faded out not shiny.
Another issue is that the finish coat is going to be red.I'd like to tint the white primer dark so the finish coat would cover better. Whenever I've had Bins or Kilz tinted 1/2 formula it turns out to be a "pink colour" which dosn't really act as a good undercoat for red. Not sure how much tint these primer/sealers can take but wouldn't I be further ahead to have the primer tinted a "dark brown"(if it would take dark tint?) to kill off the white and be a better undercoat than pink?
Any thoughts?


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Tint BIN primer gray, Next sand them down and wipe down with deglosser. KM makes a premixed red finish coat.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm thinking if the doors are to be red a P3 gray tint to the primer (that is Sherwin Williams p3 gray on their scale of gray tinting). Of course, SW doesn't carry BIN (which is different than 1-2-3 by the way), so I guess a "medium to slightly medium dark" gray would best describe this color.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Havebrushwilltravel said:


> I have 100 doors to paint in a school residence. The doors are coated with old varnish. My first inclination is to sand the doors with 120...prime with Bins 123 and top coat with a semigloss latex. Another option would be to deglaze with Krud Kutter but I've never used it.
> In order to save a step could I just coat the doors with the Bins instead of sanding, seeing as how it is formulated to go on on glossy surfaces? Also the varnish is faded out not shiny.
> Another issue is that the finish coat is going to be red.I'd like to tint the white primer dark so the finish coat would cover better. Whenever I've had Bins or Kilz tinted 1/2 formula it turns out to be a "pink colour" which dosn't really act as a good undercoat for red. Not sure how much tint these primer/sealers can take but wouldn't I be further ahead to have the primer tinted a "dark brown"(if it would take dark tint?) to kill off the white and be a better undercoat than pink?
> Any thoughts?


Sand doors with 120, dust/rag off, prime with either coverstain or BIN (tinted as grey as possible) go to your favorite paint Store and buy a red based paint.

*note BIN doesn't like to be tinted to much

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Wondering whether this school residence is currently occupied or not. Piling a bunch of Coverstain on the doors there could be problematic because of the smell with a bunch of whiny students. At least the smell of BIN would dissipate fairly quickly and the students will likely be quite familiar with the smell of alcohol. 

But as JP said, BIN doesn't like being tinted much.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

There is BIN, and there is 123. There is no BIN 123. One is awesome shellac, one is decent acrylic primer.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Use SW Multi Surface Acrylic, no prime. Save a step. Or use PPG Breakthrough, but that is tougher to brush out.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

kdpaint said:


> Use SW Multi Surface Acrylic, no prime. Save a step. Or use PPG Breakthrough, but that is tougher to brush out.


Wouldn't bonding to an old alkyd varnish create bonding issues?....even for breakthrough


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I would use BM Aura you will have a good cover with red.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

journeymanPainter said:


> Wouldn't bonding to an old alkyd varnish create bonding issues?....even for breakthrough



No. Not that I've seen anyway. The stuff bonds better that most primers I know of. The 250 VOC version anyway. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynaPLLC (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes I've put SW MSA over lacquer which wasn't sanded and it was in very good condition. Just a test to see how it'll hold .

It was quite hard work to scratch it off. I was in shock in fact...not that I'll ever paint cabinets with no sanding or priming...but the MSA and BT grab like nothing else I've seen.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd say a quick scuff sand or maybe try a small sample of Sherwin's multipurpose or for more assurance their extreme bond primer.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Sand with 120, wipe down with deglosser and top coat with 2 coats (maybe 3 cause red sux) of SW MSA. 

I kinda wish I had that job right now. I'm in a rut of a bunch of 1 or 2 day jobs. Might be nice to spend several days painting in the same place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

radio11 said:


> Sand with 120, wipe down with deglosser and top coat with 2 coats (maybe 3 cause red sux) of SW MSA.
> 
> I kinda wish I had that job right now. I'm in a rut of a bunch of 1 or 2 day jobs. Might be nice to spend several days painting in the same place.
> 
> ...


Several days painting doors though....in red no less


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I would take the 100 doors right now too. Been working on a house that was painted 2 months ago. Kids decided to play street hockey indoors. After patching the place looks like a cheetah.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

journeymanPainter said:


> Several days painting doors though....in red no less



I see your point and it's taken. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

I would be thinking about just sanding the doors and apply 2 coats of Muralo Ultra Waterborne. I haven't used this for years, but I can remember rolling it out with a slim jim and it was hard to tell that it wasn't sprayed. The ceramic component of the Muralo paint might be good for school doors as it is very durable.

I would be curious what Paul Schmidt would say as he seems to be fond of Muralo and might have some thoughts bearing on your project.

futtyos


----------



## CK_68847 (Apr 17, 2010)

kdpaint said:


> There is BIN, and there is 123. There is no BIN 123. One is awesome shellac, one is decent acrylic primer.


I have used the Bin Advanced which is the latex version for varnished doors. We had to use it because the space was occupied. It bonded with no problem. I was pleasantly surprised. The two best latex bonding primers is Glidden gripper and Bin Advanced. If smell doesn't matter, the shellac is the best bonder in my opiniom. I would even take it over xim.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

journeymanPainter said:


> Several days painting doors though....in red no less


Since you are in Canada you should have access to SICO paint . They have the best Red base I have ever come across .If you get a chance....try it .


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Shellac is an interior product


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

How old is the finish on those doors? Might need to test for lead before sanding. Especially in a school. As has been said med or dark gray primer. Is the space going to be vacant or occupied while working? That might determine what products you can use....


----------

